
LastPass is now free on all platforms - simonebrunozzi
https://tech.slashdot.org/story/16/11/02/1444241/lastpass-makes-password-management-free-across-all-of-your-pcs-tablets-and-smartphones
======
simonebrunozzi
And now the most important question: if you have to pick a password manager
today, which one you'd pick, and why?

For me, being free doesn't necessarily mean being the best.

~~~
drivingmenuts
I use 1Password, a paid product, and haven't had any issues. I also don't
worry about them going out of business any time soon.

I used KeePass in the past, and the issues there were more about how other
people were using the same company password repository.

